# Best brand of protein blend? Best brand of glutamine?



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 21, 2005)

*Best brand of protein blend? Best brand of glutamine? Best online supplement store?*

I was wondering which *brand of protein blend powder* is the best way to go, since ive heard that its not really useful to take whey all day. I also eat chicken for lunch, etc, but it's easier to take a protein, so, which blended brands do you guys recommend? Please just straight protein, i can supply my own carbs/lipids, so, yurp.

I was also curious which *glutamine* I should take if i cant take it on an empty stomach, because I know very little about that whole deal...

*And, which online store is your favorite?*


----------



## godfather (Jan 21, 2005)

I like optimum nutritions and muscle milk, i Think they taste the best for the highest protein content. Whatever you do just dont buy nitro tech all flavors are nasty as hell and expensive I was dumb once an fell into the muscle tech trap.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

optimum nutrition whey and pro-lab's lean mass matrix (MRP), cin-oatmeal flavor are my choices.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 21, 2005)

well, im looking for a blend, such as a whey/casein/egg blend, etc, so i can get some proteins of different molecular weight, because right now the only protein supplement i take is ON's 100%, along with whole foods, its just that the powders are more convenient

thnx though


----------



## Vise (Jan 21, 2005)

i agree with p-funk, the cinnamon oatmeal lean mass maxtrix is delicious (mixed with skim milk is the best).  it is a blend of casein and whey.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 21, 2005)

sweet, how effective do you feel it is?

also, what is an effective online store?


----------



## Vise (Jan 21, 2005)

it works the same as any other protein source.  did u want an mrp or just a protein only product?  
 btw, methinks http://www.bulknutrition.com is a good site.


----------



## godfather (Jan 21, 2005)

www.dpsnutrition.com


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 22, 2005)

i wanted a protein only product, no mrp's, because I have flaxseed and brown rice, and all that good stuff, so, i just wanted a good quality, protein powder, preferably one that isnt all whey.


----------



## machinehead (Jan 22, 2005)

*i think*

maybe pro-complex of optimum nutrition.

contains whey isolate, whey concentrate and egg albumen


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 22, 2005)

cool, cool, yeah, but it has a bunch of vitamins, doesnt it? 

Yeah, i just checked it out, it does... Im looking for one I can take several times a day, seeing as how it's much easier to just shake up a protein shake, than to choke down a chicken breast, that, and I only have an 8 minute break in between classes, i eat whole food protein at lunch, but, theres no time at break


----------



## Vise (Jan 22, 2005)

i checked out bulknutrition and they don't carry the cinnamon oatmeal flavor of the protein supplement (named component protein).  i have ordered from this site numerous times if your heart truely desires cin. oatmeal: http://www.fitnessfirstusa.com/details.asp?item=8418.  i wouldn't order anything else other than protein from them or they will rip u off.  as for pro-complex, it is a quality product too, imo.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 22, 2005)

nvm, you answered on other forum, YOU ROCK MAH FACE!


----------



## Judo Player (Jan 22, 2005)

I've had good luck with All the Whey at www.allthewhey.com or optimum nutrition whey at www.dpsnutrition.com


----------

